# Dauphin Island



## thedudeabides (Feb 24, 2014)

I am headed to Dauphin island Alabama in two weeks and I am looking for advice. I want to do some surf fishing and possibly go out on a guide or party boat while I'm there. Anyone know what will be in the surf? Should I target the sound or the gulf? Any info would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 2, 2014)

About 7 years back I was there. They had a killer fishing pier. It was in just the right spot where fresh water and tides kept it moving, deep, and packed with food. Lots of different species, and good numbers.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 2, 2014)

I used to go down there years ago to visit my uncle. I always caught a lot of fish just fishing off the beach with a spoon.


----------



## Bpruitt (Mar 2, 2014)

Do you have a boat or shore bound? I would X the party boat idea this time of year.Whiting are in the surf along with reds.Walk out towards pelican island fish the west side.The Katrina cut rocks will be full of sheepies with some reds too on the north side.If you have a boat the Dixey bar runs SW from Ft Morgan point towards the lighthouse,it is bull red heaven.


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2014)

I will be shore bound. ted_BSR, I heard the pier was destroyed by a hurricane and the fishing hasn't been the same on it since. 

Bpruitt, others have told me the same thing about the Bull Reds by that sandbar. What do you mean by the Katrina cut rocks? Also, people keep telling me to fish the west end but when I look at a map  the road ends about 3 miles from the west end of the island.


----------



## jfinch (Mar 3, 2014)

Couple years ago we stayed at the condo next to the elementary school.  I fished the beach in front of the condo and caught at lot of short red fish a short flounder and several keeper black drum.  We also did a guided trip and caught trout around a couple of the oil rigs in the bay then we drifted Dixie Bar when the tide got right. Caught a couple top slot red fish and a huge Black Drum.

As far as other areas.  Hurricane Katrina cut the island in half.  That is what is what they are talking about when they say Katrina Cut.  There is now a park on the west end of the island at the cut.  Supposedly the fishing around this area is good.  The peir is still intact but is since the end of it is now 100 yards from the water it won't do an good to fish it.  There is a small pier down by the fort and the fishing around the jetties there is supposed to be good.  There were a lot of locals fishing the Pelican bay below the golf course. I didn't fish any of these areas myself but they are supposed to be good.


----------



## Bpruitt (Mar 3, 2014)

thedudeabides said:


> I will be shore bound. ted_BSR, I heard the pier was destroyed by a hurricane and the fishing hasn't been the same on it since.
> 
> Bpruitt, others have told me the same thing about the Bull Reds by that sandbar. What do you mean by the Katrina cut rocks? Also, people keep telling me to fish the west end but when I look at a map  the road ends about 3 miles from the west end of the island.



The road ends before you even get to the cut rocks but is walkable.The cut is a riprap wall where dauphin was cut into by a hurricane.You need a boat to get to the west end.


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> The road ends before you even get to the cut rocks but is walkable.The cut is a riprap wall where dauphin was cut into by a hurricane.You need a boat to get to the west end.



Any advice on how to target the sheepies?


----------



## Bpruitt (Mar 3, 2014)

thedudeabides said:


> Any advice on how to target the sheepies?



I would just use live shrimp under a float if it was me.Fiddler crabs work well too but are sometimes hard to find.You can walk a good ways out on the rock wall.If you use fiddlers about all you will get are sheepies but shrimp gets anything.There are specks,reds and sheepies there.I always did better on the north side.The surf on the gulf side with fresh dead peeled shrimp on the bottom will catch lots of whiting and a few reds.You don't need to cast a mile,they are right in the surf 20 to 30ft.The north side of the wall is usually calm,it's protected.


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> I would just use live shrimp under a float if it was me.Fiddler crabs work well too but are sometimes hard to find.You can walk a good ways out on the rock wall.If you use fiddlers about all you will get are sheepies but shrimp gets anything.There are specks,reds and sheepies there.I always did better on the north side.The surf on the gulf side with fresh dead peeled shrimp on the bottom will catch lots of whiting and a few reds.You don't need to cast a mile,they are right in the surf 20 to 30ft.The north side of the wall is usually calm,it's protected.



Last question. Do you know of a good place to buy live shrimp on the island?


----------



## Bpruitt (Mar 3, 2014)

thedudeabides said:


> Last question. Do you know of a good place to buy live shrimp on the island?



There is a marina with live bait right at the south end of the bridge with just about everything.


----------



## Bpruitt (Mar 3, 2014)

The north side of the that cut wall is killer,when youre in a boat you throw right up against the rocks so shore shouldn't be a problem.That and the gulf side surf is exactly where I'd go.


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the help man


----------



## Bpruitt (Mar 3, 2014)

thedudeabides said:


> Thanks for the help man



You're welcome.It's a beautiful place there in the spring.If there is anything else I can help you with let me know,I have spent a fair amount of time fishing around there.Fish love that wall for some reason.


----------



## Fishdog31024 (Mar 9, 2014)

Check with Ann at Capt Mike's Deep Sea fishing an see if they are booking any trips that week. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## icarus (Mar 13, 2014)

bpruitt is on the money as far as late winter DI spots..we have a place on the island and do quite a bit of fishing there..only thing i would add is that if you can get to the tip of fort morgan and cast way out into the surf you can sometimes do well on big bull reds..i float the dixey bar and from the boat i often see guys doing very well from the beach..good luck.  the island is such a great place to relax and fish


----------

